# New Medicine Book



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

just got a proof from the printer today.
 big sucker, 8 1/2 x 11 , 600 pages  (for comparison the RED BOOK of FRUIT JARS 9 is like 400 pages).


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

Binding is well done. The drawings I did seemed to print well. Some of the photos are dark. Not sure if if I can lighten them before printing. Many I didnt take so I didnt have a lot of control there.


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2012)

Great accomplishment Matt, I look forward to seeing the finished product...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

Mostly I am pretty happy with the job they did.
 It only took 5 months longer than I thought to get it finished.
 If you havent tried to do a book you dont know the fun you are missing[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks , it would not be possible without a lot of the information coming from this forum.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2012)

I know I'm gonna get one. Looks great. Where do we sign up? []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll let people know when I get the books from the printer. I need to figure out the freight shipping for 900 pounds of books...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2012)

It's a great accomplishment, Matt, congratulations!!

 I'm not even a med collector but you can bet I will be a proud owner of a first edition.. []


----------



## botlguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations Matt. I have LOTS of reference books and yours will be included. You can count me in when you're ready.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks great Matt.  I can't wait to get a copy.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks great! I will be glad to add that to my reference collection when it comes available.


----------



## peejrey (Jun 20, 2012)

Great Job! The illustrations look wonderful!
 I'll be inquiring on one of these books,as it seems put well together by a good author!

 _Preston


----------



## cracked bottle (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great. Can't wait to buy one of them.


 Marc


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2012)

> Thanks , it would not be possible without a lot of the information coming from this forum.


Seriously? 
 Maybe a little but you contribute way more than the bulk of everyone here combined in the medicine field I think.
 I hope I can be able to get it when it becomes hot off the press.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2012)

Really nice job Matt, it looks very professional and it will be fun to look up bottles in a book that you wrote.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats Gunth. 

 Looks good. 600 pages! it will be the only med reference book anyone will ever need.[]

 What did you say? all ABN Members get a free copy [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

> Seriously?


 
 Yes , Its amazing how many medicines I first saw posted in this forum.
 Everytime someone posted a new one it forced me to list it and try and to research it.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive got your last printed version and it was great cant wait to get a copy of this one also.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a small med collection and wouldn't mind a reference book like this at all.  Especially from you.  []  Let us know when it's in print!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

> Ive got your last printed version


 
 that was the neolithic version carved on a stone tablet []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 20, 2012)

Carved in stone, oughta be quite collectable Huh?? Let me know when I can order your new book Matt, it looks very professionally done, congrats..Andy


----------



## flasherr (Jun 20, 2012)

> that was the neolithic version carved on a stone tablet


 
 Wow should be worth alot then lol. i like the binding on this one better. the plastic on my other one is cracking from being carried in heat of truck. Since im not very knowledgeable in this category i kept it in truck to help me evaluate bottles i would find while out and about. saved me from making some mistakes and helped me to find more desirable ones.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great Matt, and looking forward to it. You're way ahead of me! I've just had too many things going on this spring to complete ours just yet. We're shooting for this fall now. So you went with the glued binding? Looks like a good move.

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

If you need any tips on doing a book I can tell you the mistakes I made.[]

 I hate platic comb bindings , they fall apart if you use the book much.
 Wire spiral isnt bad but my book is too thick to use it.
 I went with the perfect binding, it seems pretty solid.
 There is a huge variation in printing costs so you have to shop around a good bit.
 I only need to sell 100 to break even []


----------



## flasherr (Jun 20, 2012)

have you set a price for your book yet?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

dont quote me but my goal was $30 post paid (book rate) for forum members.
 I worked pretty hard to keep the cost low.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2012)

Please earmark one for me Matt...    Thank you,......Joe


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice Matt ,I'll be wanting one when you get every thing ready.
   Bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 21, 2012)

> that was the neolithic version carved on a stone tablet


Hmm, 900 lbs. of stone tablets or what?... 5 books.
 $30 a generous offer but you should ask a bit more. I bought RB from Doug directly and was very happy with the $40 price. Even a labor of love is still hard work.
 I guess even with new technology the graphics are difficult. It's got to come out better than say, Shimko or the Wilson's earlier efforts.
 Anyway, I'm in for a copy.


----------



## coreya (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't normaly collect meds but a book like this for referance is always needed, count me in![][]


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> dont quote me but my goal was $30 post paid (book rate) for forum members.
> I worked pretty hard to keep the cost low.


 
 OK, I quoted you anyway.  That price is so good I'll probably buy more than one copy.  Just let us know when it is available.
 Jay


----------



## phil44 (Jun 21, 2012)

great job! how many listings?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I'm close to 8500.
 I still see unlisted stuff all the time. 
 Updating in hardcopy would be a challege at this point.
 Will be tough to go to a bigger printed version without splitting into multiple volumes.
 600 pages was about the limit for a lot of the printers.
 Any further ones (a big maybe) might only be on CDROM/DVD where there is no effective limit.
 There was a huge amount of material I couldnt include in this one.
 Maybe the online Medicine Nexus will serve and an update source.
 Hard to say. I have a couple other book ideas that I would enjoy doing.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2012)

mark me down for one Matt, looks awesome []

 Ryan


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will DEFINITELY be buying one! I'm excited to see this project come to fruition. You're one of the most valuable members of this forum, so I'm hoping you'll get all the recognition you deserve from this!


----------



## ktbi (Jun 21, 2012)

This is really exciting Matt!  Great job and a definite labor of love for bottles and their history. I can't wait to get a copy...Ron


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 21, 2012)

i want one!
  did you end up using my C. thorps carmanantia or panacea ?
 please tell me when it is available. thanks for the hard work!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

> thorps carmanantia


 
 I know I listed it, dont remember if I used the photo, I would have had to ask you for the right to use it and it would have had to be in printable form. Several people provided a lot of photos which was very helpful. The random photos here and there were harder to deal with. I did include some, others I redrew if the photos werent printable. It all sort of a daze at this point...still recoving.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2012)

I will also buy one.  Looks great !!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

sounds like I might just break even and the wife will not make me sell my Tiny Tim record collection[]
 Printer is esitmating completion around July 9.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Matt,  Please count me in also.  
 RED Matthews


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 22, 2012)

Matt, I would certainly be interested in a copy. Let me know more or less what postage to SA would be .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2012)

I took a quick look online Dale and the cheapest I found was 47.95USD. I think they did away with things slower than Priority?


----------



## idigjars (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm interested.  Paul


----------



## accountantadam (Jun 22, 2012)

Count me in for one. Are  these gonna be autographed as well?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

> Are these gonna be autographed as well?


 
 I can deface them in that way if you desire.
 If you want someone important to sign them that will be up to you.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

> Let me know more or less what postage to SA would be


 
 It weighs a wopping 3 pounds.

 It appears it would qualify for first class at $23 if I am reading everything correctly.

 I think they used to call this international "ground" and it can take quite a while to some places.

 First-Class MailÂ® International Parcel**
 Other than rolls: Max. length 24", max length, height and depth (thickness) combined 36"
 Rolls: Max. length 36". Max length and twice the diameter combined 42"


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 23, 2012)

> I need to figure out the freight shipping for 900 pounds of books...


 
 Just have them stuff them all in to a REALLY large flat rate box.

 Bill


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks, Cows ... ouch. Wish they would hurry up and invent telepathic transportation; then I could just "beam it down" over here !


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 24, 2012)

Put me on the list Matt , an autographed copy would be cool . GREAT JOB...


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 26, 2012)

I would certainly appreciate being able to get a copy. I have used your previous books and cds a ton, they are chock full of hard to find information. Cost is not that much of an issue for me, the information is priceless.....look forward to it......Bill


----------



## #1twin (Jun 28, 2012)

Please put me on the list for a copy. Thank you for your time it took to produce it also. 

 Marvin Gill


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

The printer emailed me today , the books are done.  
 Just need to get them ship here now. Break out the Wells Fargo stagecoach!
 My plan is almost complete []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2012)

> Break out the Wells Fargo stagecoach!


Your gonna need a bigger stagecoach. 900 Lbs. of books is probably going to be bigger than 900 Lbs of say, a chest of gold.[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2012)

WONDERFUL!!THANK YOU FOPR TAKING THE TIME AND GREAT EFFORT TO DO THIS!JAMIE


----------

